# Scout JH



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We got a pass last weekend and then finished our title today! (I didn't say anything last weekend because I didn't want to jinx it). Scout did terrific on everything both weeks. We had no problems. One of the best parts was having one of the local judges tell me every time he watches me run my dog he thinks she is a really nice golden.

Our venture into field has certainly had its rocky moments. It feels so good to have that title. Never take anything for granted...

Next step? On to Senior! I really wanted to enter a double header next month but after visiting the pro he wants me to do a little more work on water. Hopefully will be set for the early June test anyway. She did great at the pros with the first mark and land blind, but the channel blind broke down so we need a few weeks to tweak that.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!

Make sure the dog is steady and the water blinds are in good shape before entering Senior. Those are the two things that cause the most failures at Senior.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations to you ans Scout!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> ... One of the best parts was having one of the local judges tell me every time he watches me run my dog he thinks she is a really nice golden.....



Congratulations! I am so glad that someone recognizes a good dog when he sees one  I went out and met my local HRC for the first time on Saturday, got out of my car alone to meet and greet. OF course their first question was 'what color is your pup?' - Well, duh, GOLD, is there really another color?!? I didn't say that, but I did point out that since I saw members with poodles on their website I didn't think they'd be too offended by a golden  There was only one out there working. Hopefully Ellie will change all that 

Thanks for setting a great example for me with your Scout


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go!!! I know you've worked long and hard to get to this point, it's so great to see all the hard work pay off!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! For anyone thinking about field work it's a fun adventure. If I were to do it over again myself:

1. I wouldn't have waited to enter Junior so long. I was afraid of what it would be like. It would have made me see the water problem that I had to fix last season sooner.
2. I would have entered when I wanted and not worried about judges. My friends meant well by suggesting my first experiences be with what they considered good judges but it hindered progress. I missed all but one of the local tests the first year I tried and then I didn't was leery about traveling for Junior. Going forward I will enter in things when I feel prepared and not worried about who's judging until I have personal experience with them myself.
*3. Find a good pro to help.* I was intimidated at first by them and avoided them because I was worried (and justly so) that the wrong one could ruin my dog. But then it slowed us down because I was figuring things out as I went. Not ideal. Won't do it with the next one, but then I'll have a greater appreciation of the process next time around. If you are looking for a pro I would make sure you watch how they handle client dogs.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Way to go Scout!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo!
Congratulations to you and Scout. 
On to Senior.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! I took the opposite extreme, I knew my dog was way underprepared for a hunt test, and I was relying purely on his instinct (plus force fetch). Not something I would recommend doing, but since I have no plans of going any further I figured it didn't matter if I messed him up. And I was willing to take full responsibility for anything that didn't go well, knowing it isn't his fault he isn't really trained.

Can't wait to hear about your adventures in senior! My friend finished her SH this past Saturday with her golden.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Congrats! I took the opposite extreme, I knew my dog was way underprepared for a hunt test, and I was relying purely on his instinct (plus force fetch). Not something I would recommend doing, but since I have no plans of going any further I figured it didn't matter if I messed him up. And I was willing to take full responsibility for anything that didn't go well, knowing it isn't his fault he isn't really trained.


Honestly I just think it depends on your goals. Despite the time it took for me to finish the JH I firmly believe that most good dogs should be able to finish JH with minimal training. If they have the talent, obedience is really most of it and some basic training on marks for land and water. Now if you have higher aspirations you might not rush so that the dog doesn't learn bad habits, but otherwise...

I actually in a way feel embarrassed that it took us so long. But, I encountered a problem that took some time and learning to fix. Plus she is also my first dog to train in hunt test.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Woo hoo! Well done.

Focus on tuning up those blinds for SH. I have also found that this is often where Senior dogs go out (due to lack of fundamental skills, lack of confidence due to handler nitpicking, lack of frame of reference [ie not enough "pictures" in their mental inventory], or handler error such as not challenging the blind as set, or failing to recognize hazards, and handle proactively rather than reactively.)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! I knew you two could do it!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> Honestly I just think it depends on your goals. Despite the time it took for me to finish the JH I firmly believe that most good dogs should be able to finish JH with minimal training. If they have the talent, obedience is really most of it and some basic training on marks for land and water. Now if you have higher aspirations you might not rush so that the dog doesn't learn bad habits, but otherwise...
> 
> I actually in a way feel embarrassed that it took us so long. But, I encountered a problem that took some time and learning to fix. Plus she is also my first dog to train in hunt test.


Don't be embarrassed. I have stories......

Keep notes.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Just now seeing this -- CONGRATS!! Real proud of you guys and I think your "lessons learned" are good ones.
Never quite understood it with picking junior judges either -- either your dog can pick up the birds or he can't. Junior judges have the least amount of influence in the dog's performance of all the stakes  Even in master I have seen HUGE differences from one test to the next on whether one would view a judge as hard, easy, friendly, stern, etc etc etc. 
Now on to senior!!


----------

